# Suitable ANZSCO category for Cloud Systems Architect



## NiroshanM (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

I am currently working as a Systems Architect involve in AWS cloud. I have been reading the ANZSCO category guidelines to choose which category I must use to get my ACS skills assessment. 

I have plenty of experience on systems engineering and software development. My first thought is to apply for "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" category but according to the duty description provided for the 263111, it seems they mostly consider network related experience which I do not have since we only use AWS cloud.
Following is the duty description for code 263111,

• researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured
to operate at optimal performance
• assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software,
communications and operating systems
• providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies
• installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software
database applications, servers and workstations
• providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements
• preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis
and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance
instructions
• monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal
network performance

My question is, if "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" category mostly consider networking experience, am I not eligible for that category? I have been doing AWS systems engineering for more than 7 years now.

Basically what is the correct ANZSCO code for DevOps engineer or site reliability engineer?

Really appreciate if someone can shed some light on this confusion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shardatiwari (Apr 15, 2018)

hi,

I am also a virtualization engineer and had applied under computer networks and systems engineer but they suggested me another anzsco code which is ICT support engineer , this profile was removed last year under from the major states for state killed list, I am not really sure which anzsco to apply for, could you please let me know for which anzsco you are applying for?


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

NiroshanM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working as a Systems Architect involve in AWS cloud. I have been reading the ANZSCO category guidelines to choose which category I must use to get my ACS skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi , did you identify the job code? I am in similar situation and confused between software engineer and developer progarmmer. i work as data engineer in GCP


----------

